# The champion



## birdzgarage (Aug 23, 2017)

i just got this. 

now i begin the quest for all the kool nos bmx parts to build it.

the pics dont do it any justice. 

 i drooled a little when i unwrapped it.

found a new use for my desk.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 23, 2017)

Love them champions

Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Sep 11, 2017)

Love champions. The Doug Schwerma frames are my favorite.

Is this a new frame built from leftover tube  stock?

Cool


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello, just saw your post.yes, it is.the guy that is having them done is a friend of mine.he sells them on ebay.they are very nice , I cant wait to ridecit.im collecting parts, 81 82 era.im going to try to do a correct build.


----------



## Lars Cohn (Nov 11, 2017)

birdzgarage said:


> Hello, just saw your post.yes, it is.the guy that is having them done is a friend of mine.he sells them on ebay.they are very nice , I cant wait to ridecit.im collecting parts, 81 82 era.im going to try to do a correct build.



I picked up one these too but in gloss black. F/F still in box while I collect parts for the build. What do you think of the yours so far?


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm very happy with it.ill probably build another.super light and solid rider.tubejunkie is a friend of mine.


----------



## Lars Cohn (Nov 11, 2017)

Looks great, love it! Inspires me to want to get mine together. Just noticed the quick release hub up front. I have a brooks b-17 for the saddle, Araya 7x rims.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 12, 2017)

I had to make some compromising to get it together . The wheels are arayas, but not 7x.cranks are china chro mo.primo pedals are a lil new.ill swap stuff out as i get better era correct stuff.serfas seat so I can ride it.


----------



## Lars Cohn (Nov 12, 2017)

Makes perfect sense and it's ridable. I still need to build my wheels and get some cranks, tires and bars. Coming along slowly but surely.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 25, 2021)




----------

